# Recessed Fluorescent conversion help



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Very doubtful. How many cans? Hard lids? I'd recommend group re-lamping and new ballasts for all. Did that in a retail store recently. cha ching. Heat in the killer. Very unusual to see this type of fixture in residential.


----------



## williamgi248 (Aug 1, 2015)

I believe there are 12 cans total, what do you mean by "hard lid" and I could easily talk him into group relamping but i'd rather make my money on markups than labor :heavy_dollar_sign::heavy_dollar_sign:


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

We have those at a school I work at a lot. About 90 of them. Each can has a separate ballast for each lamp(2). $60 per ballast. My supply house gave me some led retro kits with Edison base kit. They are very nice but I don't know the name off hand.


----------



## williamgi248 (Aug 1, 2015)

Damn if you could get me any information on those that would be awesome


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Can't you just eliminate the ballast and use any old LED trim? That is what I would do.


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> Can't you just eliminate the ballast and use any old LED trim? That is what I would do.


^+1
Just lose the ballast and Dulux pin sockets and you can pretty much put anything in there. Keep the thermal OL's, safety, obviously.
If your profits are coming from obscene material mark-ups, you're doing it wrong. Guys like that fail fast around here. Wait until a customer eventually finds out what parts cost, and don't think that will never happen. You don't get repeat business by ripping people off. I get a lot of call-backs from people I only charge labor to and tell them the materials are "included for free". (small jobs only, obviously) People love the F word.

If you are concerned with safety, you are concerned with the NEC. They're kinda, sorta, the same thing. Are you an _Actual Professional Electrician/Apprentice_ or a DIY Handyman that does their own electrical? We have a separate, Sister-Forum for amateurs.


----------



## williamgi248 (Aug 1, 2015)

I believe they are light-o-lier fixtures but the baffle looks larger than any 6" trim I've ever put in. And that is why i cant just put anything in there. And while yes safety and nec are closely related and usually the same there are a number times where certain code is unnecessary or can be overlooked without compromising the integrity of said fixture.


----------



## williamgi248 (Aug 1, 2015)

And to satusfy your curiosity I am an apprentice and have been in the trade for just under four years. What im looking for is a product or method with associated parts required to lose the ballast, find a trim that will fit these oversized cutouts and put in any edison base bulb or LED trim


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

williamgi248 said:


> And while yes safety and nec are closely related and usually the same there are a number times where certain code is unnecessary or can be overlooked without compromising the integrity of said fixture.


*No, there isn't*

NEC = NFPA document
NFPA = National Fire Protection Association

Please join our amateurs forum, some of us are members there and answer these types of questions when we have time. Your being stymied by a recessed can and the term "hard lid" kind of gives you away, sorry.


----------



## williamgi248 (Aug 1, 2015)

Gee thanks for the advice. If anyone knows of any products that can help me out that would actually be appreciated


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

williamgi248 said:


> And to satusfy your curiosity I am an apprentice and have been in the trade for just under four years. What im looking for is a product or method with associated parts required to lose the ballast, find a trim that will fit these oversized cutouts and put in any edison base bulb or LED trim


Really????
Just cause I can type something doesn't make it true.
A Fourth Year should be able to do this in their sleep.
Trim fits the housing/frame, not the cutout. There are tons of LED retro's out there that even use existing trims, just not maybe available at the big box DIY stores.
I call BS.


----------



## williamgi248 (Aug 1, 2015)

Ill post pictures when I go back with a tape measure next to it. If you want to call bluffs all day play poker.


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

williamgi248 said:


> Gee thanks for the advice. If anyone knows of any products that can help me out that would actually be appreciated


That's what this is for:

http://www.diychatroom.com/


----------



## williamgi248 (Aug 1, 2015)

Either provide me with insight or stop trolling. Just stop trolling my post.


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

6" kit:
http://www.lowes.com/pd_519036-7577...ed=true&CAWELAID=&CAWELAID=320011480001764852

8" kit
http://www.polar-ray.com/sylvania-u...t-72504.html?gclid=CNv2s_XHiMcCFcsXHwodjI8HGQ

Lots of stuff available.

You're welcome.

And I'm sorry for harassing you (whoever you really are, you don't come across as an Electrician), but we do get a lot of handymen on here that think this is the place to ask "how do I do this?" questions. When do you top out?


----------



## williamgi248 (Aug 1, 2015)

And this right here is a direct fit into the existing socket and runs on 120 volts... This would have been appropriate help.


----------

